# My Broadway Dracula



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Finally finished my Dracula. Pretty much straight from the box. About the only thing I did to it was add texture on the outer edges of the rock wall and the inside of the door opening. I deviated from the paint color for the inside of the cape. Couldn't bring myself to make it purple, I went with a blood red satin look. All hand painted with a brush.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice! I added some lighting effects to mine and will post some Halloween display pics, including Drac, soon. :thumbsup:

Michael


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Works for me. Nice job! I like this kit a lot although I have not made much progress on mine. Your base is really well done too.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you much guys!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Pretty nice.Really shows Drac's intense stare.Nice lively colors used in this kit as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Pretty nice.Really shows Drac's intense stare.Nice lively colors used in this kit as well.:thumbsup:


Thank you. People forget, the film was in black and white, but the stage play was in color. I did set design and props for a H.S. production of "The Passion of Dracula", we used a very vibrant color palette.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Whenever I see a build-up as nicely done as this, it makes me wish I were more of a Dracula fan. I particularly like the look in the first photo--the way the lighter colors of the stone wall act as a visual frame for the darker colors on the figure's clothing. _Seriously_ strong work RSN!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I like the red inside the cape, I went with purple when I did mine but if I do another, I am going red too. You did a great job on getting the cape to fit the figure.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Whenever I see a build-up as nicely done as this, it makes me wish I were more of a Dracula fan. I particularly like the look in the first photo--the way the lighter colors of the stone wall act as a visual frame for the darker colors on the figure's clothing. _Seriously_ strong work RSN!


I am truly humbled by your words, thank you.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Els said:


> I like the red inside the cape, I went with purple when I did mine but if I do another, I am going red too. You did a great job on getting the cape to fit the figure.


The cape is the tricky part! :thumbsup: To get the red, I first painted the inside flat black then dry brushed a few coats of white, making sure to get a lot of coverage but not lose the shadows in the folds, then I brushed on 3 coats of Clear Red. That gave it just the right shine to look a bit like satin.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look into my eyes! Looks great. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice work on a great kit!

Michael:wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

frankiefreak said:


> Happy Halloween! Here are some pics of the Moebius Broadway Dracula with lighting accents by the very talented Matt Lawrence from Starlighting Projects. Thanks Matt for making a good kit great!
> 
> Michael:wave:


Ummmmm......OK?!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

One more picture of *MY* Dracula and someone he had over for...................dinner! You can see the texture I added to the door frame in this shot up close.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!! I can't wait for the Drac and victim version!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> Awesome!! I can't wait for the Drac and victim version!!


It should be nice. There are signs of that kit in this one. You can see the alternate hole for his feet plugged over, (I added a bit more texture to the floor to get rid of the slight circle from the mold cover!), and the alternate piece for his cape over his left arm is in there as well.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very sanitary build and clean paintwork! :thumbsup:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Looks Great !


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Still no release date for Drac and Victim?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Still no release date for Drac and Victim?


What does that have to do with my build?!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nothing in particular.Rather than start a new thread,I just wanted to know if someone had news about the new Drac kit by Moebius.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Nothing in particular.Rather than start a new thread,I just wanted to know if someone had news about the new Drac kit by Moebius.


Start a new thread or go to facebook and ask Moebius directly! :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

No need to make a federal case out of it.Geez.


----------

